
That one time Apple patented a pizza box (2017) - e19293001
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/16/that-one-time-apple-patented-pizza-box
======
bradknowles
During the six month contract I worked for Apple Retail Software Engineering,
I recall going to Caffé Macs and getting a pizza, and seeing these weird
boxes.

The only problem I found with them was that they were flimsy and with heat and
moisture they became much more flimsy. So, you had a serious risk of losing
your lunch all over the floor, if you were carrying hot pizza.

IMO, regular cardboard boxes are still better, at least from the perspective
of a consumer who doesn’t want to have to go back through the line and buy
another pizza, because the first one fell out of the box and splattered all
over the floor.

------
ZinnZirconium
Haha! An improvement over the Mac LC.

